# Dimmer led usando un dimmer dicroicas



## h2ohgh2o (Sep 25, 2012)

He comprado casa nueva, y tengo un dimmer de bticino en la pared (es un pulsador que va regulando o apagando o encendiendo según lo mantienes pulsado).

El caso es que no he mirado con el multimetro, pero imagino que funciona "variando" la tension de salida desde los 230 VAC hasta "casi" 0 VAC.

Mi pregunta es: con objeto de aprovechar el interruptor este especial (que va a juego con el resto de ellos), puedo aprovechar "su salida" como entrada a un circuito especial que me permita controlar la intensidad de unas cuantas bombillas led ?

Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2012)

Eso ya se trató en el foro , le pones una fuente a transformador (no electrónica) de 12 Vdc y listo para conectar lámparas led de 12 V

No se si podría manejar directamente las que se alimentan con 220 Vac


----------



## h2ohgh2o (Sep 26, 2012)

Creo que no me he explicado.

Ya se que lo leds suelen ser a 12 voltios, pero para dimmarlos hace falta controlar la intensidad que pasa por ellos.

Mi pregunta pasa porsaber si puedo utilizar un dimmer normal, que entiendo que varia su tensión de 0 a 230 VAC, como entrada a un circuito y éste me saque una señal en 12 VDC pero con una intensidad variable.

La salida creo que debe ser en 12 VDC , pero si pudiera poner bombillas tipo GU10 (230 VAC directos) seria mas fácil.

Me consigo explicar ahora?

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2012)

Te comento , los que ya vienen para 12 Vdc , están armados de a paquetitos de tres leds *con su resistencia limitadora de corriente* , de manera que un dimmer a 220 Vac manejando una fuente de 12 Vdc (de transformador rectificador y filtro , no electrónica conmutada) servirá perfectamente , lo probable es que a mitad del regulador , los leds ya estén apagados.

Una lámpara comercial de 220 Vac , si usa capacitor y resistencias para limitar , podría andar , pero si es conmutada , no va a andar.

Algunas de esas lámparas aqui cuestan 34 dólares . . . no quisiera que se te queme alguna 

Saludos !

.


----------



## josb86 (Nov 22, 2014)

Buenos días,  le escribo por lo siguiente he visto que elgunas luminarias led dicen en el empaque que son dimmerizables mi pregunta es, ¿ el dimmer es el mismo que para una bombilla incandescente o es alguno especial?


----------



## zopilote (Nov 22, 2014)

Todo depende de la luminaria que intentes usar, si en ella dice que es dimmerizable, un dimmer cualquiera estara bien, pero si la luminaria no dice nada y es a un voltage menor a la red, ejemplo 12V el dimmer tendra que ser uno PWM.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 22, 2014)

Lee la documentación de la lámpara. Normalmente es un específico.


----------



## uargo (May 28, 2015)

Hola amigos, queria pediros consejo,  para  los que quieran contestar gracias de antemano.

La cuestion es que he comprado a china unas lamparas de LEDS de 12w 220v y que son dimmables (o sea regulables) (mirad foto abajo)

y tengo instalados unos reguladores (dimmers) de 220v (mirad foto abajo)

que  usaba con 4 bombillas normales de 40w de casquillo g9 (un casquillo  raro pero son bombillas normales y corrientes, incandescentes, de  filamento) (mirad foto abajo)

Pues  bien el problema es que mientras sustituia unas por otras, justo en el  momento que habia una lampara de cada (una incandescente y una led)  probe el dimmer he iba perfectamente ambas lamparas regulaban, bien me  confie, cambie las 4 lamparas y puse las 4 leds, justo al quitar la  ultima incandescente va y se me encienden todas las de leds y ya le doy  al regulador y ni apaga ni enciende ni regula, se quedan encendidas como  a media potencia.
En cambio si le meto una incandescente y dejo 3 de leds si que funciona.

Es raro, como un problema de impedancias o de potencia minima no se.
Pro que no creo que sea por el tipo de regulacion de fase o si?

El regulador es de principio de fase, el tipico con un triac.

Gracias de antemano a quien me pueda comentar algo


----------



## El nombre (May 28, 2015)

No te inclines con la potencia mínima(que influye). Es el modo de funcionamiento. El led utiliza una fuente conmutada para su funcionamiento (rectificado y refrecuenciado, ya me entiendes) Al disparar el triac lo hace sobre una carga que (siendo sola a leds) es puramente capacitiva. La fuente conmutada se vuelve algo inestable al recibir una tensión incorrecta.
 Para no enrollarme más: Tienes que engañar al triac con una carga menos capacitiva.
 Saludos


----------



## pandacba (May 28, 2015)

Si las lámparas son dimmerizables, deberias utillizar un dimmer para leds, ya que las potencias son muy disimies y el comportamiento tambien, por eso cuando dejas una de resistencia, funciona
Busca dimmer para ese tipo de lámparas, tu supplier deberia tener tal elemnento


----------



## uargo (May 28, 2015)

Gracias entonces la solucion es cambiar de dimmer? sabeis que modelo vale? ponedme un enlace si sabeis de alguno por favor.

Y en caso de no querer/poder cambiar el dimmer, como podria "engañar" al triac, es decir como se podria solucionar?

Muchas gracias a los 2


----------



## JCAK (Jun 10, 2015)

Las lámparas LED que son dimerizables tienen que decir en su envase TRIAC Dimmable, eso las hace aptas para usar con los dimmer convencional que se usan desde hace años en instalaciones de hogar. Lo mismo pasa con los driver para LED, deben ser TRIAC Dimmable o no van a lograr atenuar nada con un dimmer común de 220AC.
  Las lámparas LED y los drivers dimerizables que son TRIAC Dimmable llevan en su interior algunos componentes más que las que no lo son, por eso son más caras. Por lo general el rango de dimerización que manejan es entre el 10% y 100%, salvo que se controlen con dimmer especiales que no son los habituales y permiten de 0% a 100%


----------



## vrainom (Jun 10, 2015)

Ahora, teóricamente es relativamente sencillo agregar un circuito que responda al dimmer. Se requiere:

1) Un diodo para separar la directa pulsante que proviene del rectificador a los capacitores.
2) Un transistor pnp excitado con un divisor de voltaje desde el positivo de la directa pulsante de modo que cuando no haya conmutado el triac se active dicho transistor. Esta señal se conecta al feedback o enable del driver para apagar los pulsos mientras no haya señal del triac.
3) Otro subcircuito que apague por completo el driver si el voltaje es demasiado bajo.

Total que el valor de este subcircuito no *debería* impactar mucho en el costo del producto final pero pues bueeeno.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 11, 2015)

Hola a todos yo entiendo que para ayustar continuamente desde cero hasta la maxima  luminosidad generada por un LED sinplesmente bajando la tensión o curriente del no funciona a contento debido a baja lineariedad "lumens produzios" X "curriente o tensión controlados".
Asi mi sugerencia es controlar la luminosidad generada por el LED por meo de un PWM donde su "Duty-Cicle" es ayustable desde 0 hasta 100% y curriente constant proxima a la maxima permissible por el (lo LED) .
!Fuerte abrazoz!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

